# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  معرفی فیلم آموزشی برنامه نویسی به زبان C

## iekirani

VTC C Programming 2007 Video Tutorials




The C Programming Language is the foundation of nearly all modern computer languages. C is a “low level” simple language that can be used to create the most elegant of applications and operating systems. Most of today’s commercial applications and operating systems have the C language at their core. VTC author Tim Heagarty explains the history and mechanics of the language and gives practical advice on its use in the commercial world.

* Never has it been so easy to learn C Programming 2007.
* No expensive classroom training courses.
* No boring hard to follow books to read.
* Learn from your own desk at a pace that suits you.
* High quality affordable training that is easy to use and follow.
* Use our unique training method, it makes learning easy no matter what your learning style.


Introducing C
Introduction (05:35)
Short History of C (03:40)
C on Windows (04:02)
Testing Visual C++‎ 2005 Express Edition (02:55)
C on Linux (03:41)
Testing GNU CPP (03:21)
What a Compiler Is (04:29)
First Steps
Hello World (01:55)
Entering The Program Pt.1 (04:2Cool
Entering The Program Pt.2 (06:41)
Compile & Run (07:04)
Examine Each Line (10:0Cool
First Program Assignment (02:46)
First Program Answer (02:55)
Types/Operators & Expressions
Types/Operators & Expressions (03:27)
Variable Names (06:53)
Data Types & Sizes (03:3Cool
Constants (07:20)
Declarations (03:10)
Arithmetic Operators (02:33)
Relational & Logical Operators Pt.1 (04:40)
Relational & Logical Operators Pt.2 (04:34)
Type Conversions (05:25)
Increment & decrement Operators (03:20)
Bitwise Operators (09:50)
Assignment Operators & Expressions (03:43)
Conditional Expressions (04:16)
Precedence & Order of Evaluations (06:3Cool
Control Flow
Control Flow (02:11)
Statements & Blocks (05:57)
If-Else (02:11)
Else-If Pt.1 (04:44)
Else-If Pt.2 (05:19)
Switch (09:3Cool
Loops - While (08:56)
Loops - For (04:54)
Loops - Do-While (03:29)
Break & Continue (03:35)
Goto & Labels (02:25)
Functions & Program Structure
Functions & Program Structure (02:36)
Basics of Functions Pt.1 (04:59)
Basics of Functions Pt.1 (03:54)
Functions Returning Non-integers (03:59)
External Variables (04:22)
Scope Rules (03:52)
Header Files (03:54)
Static Variables Pt.1 (07:14)
Static Variables Pt.2 (02:25)
Register Variables (02:03)
Block Structure (03:10)
Initialization (03:4Cool
Recursion (04:04)
The C Preprocessor (05:5Cool
Pointers & Arrays
Pointers & Arrays (01:05)
Pointers & Addresses Pt.1 (04:02)
Pointers & Addresses Pt.2 (06:02)
Pointers & Function Arguments (02:57)
Pointers & Arrays (04:01)
Address Arithmetic (06:07)
Character Pointers & Functions (03:53)
Pointer Arrays/Pointers to Pointers (02:44)
Multi-dimensional Arrays (05:07)
Initialization of Pointer Arrays (02:4Cool
Pointers vs. Multi-dimensional Arrays (02:3Cool
Command-line Arguments (03:15)
Pointers to Functions (02:39)
Complicated Declarations (02:36)
Structures
Structures (02:1Cool
Basics of Structures Pt.1 (04:24)
Basics of Structures Pt.2 (04:22)
Structures & Functions (06:59)
Arrays of Structures (02:37)
Pointers to Structures (06:49)
Typedef (02:20)
Unions (02:50)
Bit-fields (02:37)
Input & Output
Input & Output (02:24)
Standard Input & Output (06:36)
Formatted Output-Printf Pt.1 (05:4Cool
Formatted Output-Printf Pt.2 (02:49)
Variable Length Argument Lists (05:12)
Formatted Input Scanf (02:50)
File Access (05:29)
Error Handling Stderr & Exit (05:03)
Line Input & Output (01:45)
Miscellaneous Functions (06:31)
Using C on the Web
Using C on the WWW With CGI (04:14)
Basics of CGI Pt.1 (04:10)
Basics of CGI Pt.2 (03:4Cool
Preparing For C & CGI Pt.1 (04:32)
Preparing For C & CGI Pt.2 (05:12)
Hello World on CGI (07:57)
Functions For C on WWW (04:10)
Writing A Form For CGI Pt.1 (06:09)
Writing A Form For CGI Pt.2 (06:41)
Writing A Form For CGI Pt.3 (07:11)
Display & Use Environment Vars Pt.1 (04:23)
Display & Use Environment Vars Pt.2 (06:55)
The UNIX System Interface
The UNIX System Interface (03:39)
Low Level I/O Read & Write (02:59)
Open/Create/Close/Unlink (03:45)
Random Access Lseek (02:11)
Input & Output
Input & Output Pt.1 (06:53)
Input & Output Pt.2 (04:56)
File I/O & Character I/O (06:3Cool
Direct I/O & Error Handling (05:59)
Character Class Tests (02:1Cool
String Functions Pt.1 (07:16)
String Functions Pt.2 (04:55)
Math & Utility & (03:32)
Diagnostics/Arg Lists & Signals Pt.1 (05:47)
Diagnostics/Arg Lists & Signals Pt.2 (02:25)
Date & Time Functions Pt.1 (03:24)
Date & Time Functions Pt.2 (04:34)
Defined Limits & (01:57)
Review
Review (03:57)
About this Author (01:09)
Credits

----------


## Zaparo

کسی اینو داره؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

http://www.vtc.com/products/cprogramming2007.htm

----------


## internet

سلام
اره من تازه دارم محصولات رو وارد فروشگاه مي کنم که بر حسب اتفاق ديدم شما اينجا پست زديد همين الان هم داشتم اين محصول رو اضافه مي کردم در اين جا مي تونيد مشاهده و آنلاين خريداري کنيد:
فروشگاه اينترنتي شاپ سيتي فروش نرم افزار - بازي - فيلم و سريال - کارتون و محصولات آموزشي ارسال به سراسر کشور
موفق باشيد

----------


## rezaah

آخر چطور بگيريمش؟

----------


## joojoo66

چیزی معرفی کنید که دسترسی بهش واسه همه آسون باشه  :ناراحت:

----------


## javadkh65

من اينو ديدم به نظر من كه آشغاله
از كيفيت صدا تا كيفيت آموزش
اصلا به درد نمي خوره
به نظر من طرفش هم نريد 
كتاب جعفرنژاد قمي بسيار بسيار بهتر از اين ويديو بهتون درس مي ده

----------


## suma.ir

سلام 
من این فیلم رو دارم
و کلی فیلم دیگه هم از زبانهای برنامه نویسی دارم

*http://suma.ir/category.php?id_category=140*

----------

